# Why am I afraid.....UGH!!!!!!!!!!!



## SunFlower2011 (Nov 30, 2011)

Why am I afraid to face my fears?
Why am I afraid to see my life as it is? 
Why am I afraid to see a therapist or psychologist? 

Why am I afraid to improve my life and fix my problems so I can live free and happy? 

I always feel defeated and unworthy...like I am a sub-defective in society.
I have a problem seeing myself as a functioning person in society.

If I work a customer service job, I feel I can do better...but when I try to do better I always fail. 

I am tired of feeling empty and depressed. I feel so lost in life...literally.


----------



## SunFlower2011 (Nov 30, 2011)

SunFlower2011 said:


> Why am I afraid to face my fears?
> Why am I afraid to see my life as it is?
> Why am I afraid to see a therapist or psychologist?
> 
> ...


What is therapy or visiting a psychologist like? I want to go, but I am scared to tell my problems...I fear they will see that I am a bad and horrible person-when I'm not-but actions speak louder than words...I fear they will make fun of me.


----------



## sickofshyness (Oct 18, 2011)

A psychologist won't make fun of you. They are there to help you. They will help you not to be so scared. It was extremely hard for me to go, but am very happy I did. You just have to do it.


----------



## SunFlower2011 (Nov 30, 2011)

sickofshyness said:


> A psychologist won't make fun of you. They are there to help you. They will help you not to be so scared. It was extremely hard for me to go, but am very happy I did. You just have to do it.


Thanks for your encouragement...I hope I can find the courage and go for the first time tomorrow...


----------



## sickofshyness (Oct 18, 2011)

Good luck! :clap


----------



## LoneWolf111 (Jan 13, 2012)

the nice thing about a physcologist is they cant tell anyone so its completly just you and that other soul in the room, and they can really heal you. I have some of the same problems as you, and being afraid is a real problem, but you can overcome it! just spur of the moment say, "im going to help myself today" and im going to make my life better and be in control of my emotions. because who knows you better than yourself? a phycologist is there to help you solve your problem, and once you take control of your emotions, you wont feel defeated. youll feel powerfull and strong like you really are.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

SunFlower2011 said:


> What is therapy or visiting a psychologist like? I want to go, but I am scared to tell my problems...I fear they will see that I am a bad and horrible person-when I'm not-but actions speak louder than words...I fear they will make fun of me.


They wont think that your horrible, therapists are there to help and took the job because they like helping people. I think you should try a few sessions and see how you feel after that. 
I didn't want to go at first, but over a few sessions its become easier to talk to my therapist.


----------



## AllysonDaisy (Jan 16, 2012)

Don't worry. You're not alone. I get like that with just about every event in my life. I even get nervous when going to family reunions. I hate it so much but I honestly have no clue how to cope with it. The best thing you should do is to seek advice from someone who went through the same situation. I personally like to watch people talk about their situations on Youtube or read blogs online. That may be a good step for you.


----------



## Evilan (Jun 12, 2011)

SunFlower2011 said:


> Thanks for your encouragement...I hope I can find the courage and go for the first time tomorrow...


I'm not sure if you've ever heard of this man, but his name is Carl Rogers. He basically laid down the groundwork for what therapy is today. The whole idea of therapy as he saw it was to create a situation of unconditional understanding so that you can open up to yourself and to him so to work out the answers.

I really hope you don't fear therapists because they aren't scary, they won't tell you horrible things, and they certainly will not judge you. I wish you the best of luck on the road to helping yourself.


----------

